
Abandoned Soviet Energia rocket in derelict hanger, in pictures - djrogers
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/03/28/mission-impossible-abandoned-soviet-space-rocket-waits-lift/soviet-rocket-1970s-stands-abandoned-disused-hanger-baikonur4/
======
shirro
Before Buran, Energia launched Polyus. The ominous looking black Russian
deathstar satellite. Polyus was rushed and the failure to reach orbit was not
due to Energia. I called my laptop polyus.

The Russian economy might have collapsed and killed off Buran and the Energia
launcher but the engine technology survived so I think images of abandoned
Russian rockets probably don't give a balanced impression of their space
program.

Energia was powered by the four chamber RD-170 engine. Thirty years after
Buran, the two chamber variant, the RD-180 powers ULA's very reliable Atlas V
which carries a lot of US government payloads to orbit and the single chamber
RD-181 variant powers Orbital ATK's new Antares rocket. Good engine designs
hang around. SLS is going to fly on a stockpile of saved Shuttle engines.

Energia's engines are going to remain a player in US launches until Bezos's
Blue Origin get their BE-4 engine to market and vehicles like ULA's Vulcan and
Blue Origin's New Glenn are built.

------
Boothroid
So cool. Also Buran, the first automated shuttle flight. Who knows what might
have been.

